# Bridgeport Mill - $2200 (aptos, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Feb 3, 2020)

Bridgeport Mill - tools - by owner - sale
					

Older mill works good 240 3ph 1 hp motor 36in bed has air power collet changer



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## middle.road (Feb 3, 2020)

There are days when the powered drawbar would be worth $2200.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Feb 3, 2020)

middle.road said:


> There are days when the powered drawbar would be worth $2200.



I never liked them. Mostly because my employees kept twisting off drawbars.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 3, 2020)

MrWhoopee said:


> I never liked them. Mostly because my employees kept twisting off drawbars.


There's that. I was thinking more along the lines of shoulder aches & pains - not so much 'gorillas' on the machines.


----------

